# '91 Schwinn Frontier



## Steel Ridr (Sep 25, 2005)

Last week I scored a like new condition Schwinn Frontier. Pretty low-end Tourney TY-20 components but this bike has steel 26 x 1 1/2 (650B) wheels instead of mountain bike 26" rims. 

What's the deal with that? A friend of mine that knows bikes more than me said that Schwinn used this size on thier "ATB" bikes fron '90 to '92 (I'm not sure if it was all of them). The Schwinn Mirada was the same except with better rims and components. 

I'm going to turn it into a internally-geared cruiser since it's not really much use as a mountain bike. I'm wondering if anybody knows what Schwinn was thinking when they decided to use this wheel size.


----------



## bikerboy (Jan 13, 2004)

I have no idea why Schwinn has had the habit of using proprietary wheel sizes through the years. If you have an old Collegiate, don't think you can use a regular 26x1-3/8 tire, you have to use Schwinn's size. Fortunately, you can still get those tires cheaply and easily.

I am pretty sure you can get away with running regular 26" mountain tires on those rims. I picked up a Mirada from that same span of years and managed to get some regular tires to work just fine.


----------



## JmZ (Jan 10, 2004)

Steel Ridr said:


> Last week I scored a like new condition Schwinn Frontier. Pretty low-end Tourney TY-20 components but this bike has steel 26 x 1 1/2 (650B) wheels instead of mountain bike 26" rims.
> 
> What's the deal with that? A friend of mine that knows bikes more than me said that Schwinn used this size on thier "ATB" bikes fron '90 to '92 (I'm not sure if it was all of them). The Schwinn Mirada was the same except with better rims and components.
> 
> I'm going to turn it into a internally-geared cruiser since it's not really much use as a mountain bike. I'm wondering if anybody knows what Schwinn was thinking when they decided to use this wheel size.


That's funny. That was the first 'real' mountain bike I ever bought.

I didn't know at that point that there was a difference between the two types of rims/tires and ended up putting on actual mountain bike tires in my ignorance. They worked fine, until the wheels taco'd a year later.

The Frontier was a low level entry bike, but it was perfect for riding around campus, and it took a hell of a beating. Last I knew it was still in service to the guy I sold it to.

JmZ


----------



## Steel Ridr (Sep 25, 2005)

Yeah it was wierd when my friend gave me this bike he said he found it abandoned in the bushes behind a building with a new 26" mtn bike rim in the dropouts. I guess the dude realized the brakes wouldn't reach so he just ditched it.

The brake pads were all the way down in the slot and at an angle for the brakes to work at all (they still didn't really reach). I also tried a 700c rim and it had the same problem, but just the opposite.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Steel Ridr said:


> Yeah it was wierd when my friend gave me this bike he said he found it abandoned in the bushes behind a building with a new 26" mtn bike rim in the dropouts. I guess the dude realized the brakes wouldn't reach so he just ditched it.
> 
> The brake pads were all the way down in the slot and at an angle for the brakes to work at all (they still didn't really reach). I also tried a 700c rim and it had the same problem, but just the opposite.


ya, as you noticed the 650B tires wont interchange with 26"ers. Rivendell sells 650B tires, but theyre not a mountain tread.


----------



## bikerboy (Jan 13, 2004)

Fillet-brazed said:


> ya, as you noticed the 650B tires wont interchange with 26"ers. Rivendell sells 650B tires, but theyre not a mountain tread.


 I must have been mistaken about the tire size on the bike I had. I remember the tires fitting a little loose on the rims where they would try to blow off the rim. I had to air them up really softly and seat the bead all the way around so one side didnt blow off.


----------

